# Kann mich nicht entscheiden: Notebook von Clevo oder MSI



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich mir ein Clevo W650KK1 zusammenstellen soll oder ein fertiges von MSI.
Wie ist denn der Qualitätsunterschied?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich könnte für 700€ auch noch ein Gebrauchtes MSI erwerben, allerdings mit ner GTX 970m......


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2017)

Die Frage ist halt was du haben willst. XMG macht hier z.B. extrem gute Notebooks die auch ordentlich Dampf haben, die kannste vollständig konfigurieren (mehrere Optionen für jeden Slot, kostet aber heftig) - sind halt teuer. Generell sind MSI-Notebooks (speziell Gamingmodelle) nicht schlecht, rennen net zu heiß und haben brauchbare Hardware für den Preis verbaut.


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

XMG steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte.....
Das gebrauchte Notebook wäre ein MSI GE62 6QF


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2017)

Nighty56 schrieb:


> XMG steht ja gar nicht zur Debatte.....
> Das gebrauchte Notebook wäre ein MSI GE62 6QF



Ist kein schlechtes Gerät, nicht zu alt.
Aber gebrauchte Notebooks sind so ne Sache, auf jeden Fall durchtesten vor dem bezahlen. CPU, GPU, guggen wieviel die SSD schon drauf hat, tote Pixel usw. - das volle Programm, plane dafür ruhig mind. 30min ein.


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Und das Clevo????


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2017)

Nighty56 schrieb:


> Und das Clevo????



Das gibt es mit verschiedener Hardware, schreib mal was da drin ist (CPU, GPU, RAM 1 oder 2 Riegel, SSD usw). 

Generell ist das MSI-Notebook gut fürs arbeiten, weniger gut fürs zocken, die GPU wird da hart limitieren, die 970m ist jetzt kein Monster. Ein Laptop mit ner 1060 aktuell würde mit der 970m Schlitten fahren was FPS in Spielen angeht. 

Generell ist das ne persönliche Sache, ich kenne deine Ansprüche nicht, ich kann dir nicht sagen ob dir das Touchpad oder die Tastatur nicht gefallen blah.
Es gibt so viel was man beim Laptop bedenken muss, was beim PC nicht existiert. 
Ich würde das MSI nehmen, weil meine Ansprüche hier mehr auf die CPU zielen als auf die GPU, die GPU würde praktisch nur als hardware-encoder/beschleuniger funktionieren oder zwischendurch mal für Indie-Spiele die 0,nix an Leistung brauchen und selbst auf ner 4870 noch auf Ultra laufen mit 60FPS


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

MSI
cpu: I6700 HQ
GTX 970m
16GB RAM 2133Mhz (2Riegel)
256GB SSD + 1TB HDD
SteelSeries3

Es soll fürs Zocken gedacht sein, aber auch Beruf und Uni. Sprich bissel Office.


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Clevo ist mit 1050Ti und nem G4560
RAM und SSD kann ich noch konfigurieren....


----------



## BeaverCheese (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo.

Mein erstes Gaming-Notebook, das ich mir 2012 gekauft habe, war ein 17 Zoll Clevo P170EM von diesem Schenker-Verein.
Ich war erstaunt, wie billig und minderwertig das Gerät wirkte. 
Auf den Fotos sah das Notebook erst schön schlicht und seriös aus, aber als ich es dann ausgepackt hatte, fühlte ich mich echt verarscht.
Das war billiges Plastik mit schrecklichen Spaltmaßen und fast jede Taste war unterschiedlich hoch und teilweise schief.
Da hatte ich dann Hardware für € 2.500,- im übelsten Taiwan-Schrott-Gehäuse. Das ging gar nicht.
Habe mir dann eine andere Marke gekauft und würde Clevo nie wieder kaufen.
Das war halt 2012 und ich weiß nicht, ob sich da was geändert hat.

Gruß


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2017)

Clevo wird von Schenker zusammengebaut hier, genau wie XMG und wie die Aorus-Laptops.
Und Schenker baut keinen Rotz, genau wie die XMG-Laptops sind das recht gute Geräte, kA was mit deinem war. Ich wohne in Leipzig, XMG kenne ich also nicht nur vom hören-sagen, die sind Sponsoren von der Dreamhack hier und ich war schon bei denen im Laden, mehrfach, hatte mehr als 50 Geräte von denen in der Hand oder vor der Nase. Die sind absolut top!

@TE
In einigen Spielen dürfte der G4560 limitieren, der 6700HQ limitiert aktuell in keinem einzigen Spiel, dafür ist das bei der GPU andersrum.

Da wir nicht wissen was du zocken willst, geht meine Empfehlung eher an MSI hier, wenn das Gerät im neuwertigen Zustand ist oder der Preis passt und die Hardware gut erhalten ist. 
Weniger FPS, dafür eine weit flottere CPU, das macht sich bemerkbar.


----------



## Nighty56 (2. Dezember 2017)

Das MSI soll 700€ kosten. Beim Clevo könnte ich auch ein I5 7500 nehmen. Sockel 1151 halt in nem Lappi....
Wäre dann bei ca. 900 beim Clevo aber aufrüstbar seitens CPU....
Zum Zocken meist Diablo 3 und GTA5 und Battleground blablabla


----------



## cryon1c (2. Dezember 2017)

Nighty56 schrieb:


> Das MSI soll 700€ kosten. Beim Clevo könnte ich auch ein I5 7500 nehmen. Sockel 1151 halt in nem Lappi....
> Wäre dann bei ca. 900 beim Clevo aber aufrüstbar seitens CPU....
> Zum Zocken meist Diablo 3 und GTA5 und Battleground blablabla



Wenn du PUBG zocken willst, nimm die stärkste CPU die du kriegen kannst, GPU natürlich auch, aber das Spiel ist hart CPU-limitiert aktuell.


----------



## raffa69 (2. Dezember 2017)

Da mein Surface 1 pro gestern den Geist aufgab und ich nicht abgeneigt war wieder mal ein konventionelles Notebook zu benutzen habe ich mir den Acer Nitro 5 bestellt (7300hq, GTX 1050ti, 256 SSD und 1 TB HDD).

60% Hausfrauenanwendungen (Office, surfen und paar Videos gucken) umd 40% gaming auf der Arbeit (Samstags, wenn ich 12 Stunden nur rumsitze).




Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------

